# Guerilla Opera



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

A question for our American cousins...anyone know anything about Guerilla Opera, based in Boston?

http://guerillaopera.org/


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I have not attended any of their performances.

But I quite enjoyed _Beowulf_ by Hannah Lash which they streamed last year. And which, it turns out, is available to watch on Vimeo:






It seems they have video of quite a few of the operas they have performed on Vimeo.


----------

